# ALQ - ALS Limited



## Julia (10 May 2007)

Does anyone know why CPB should be down a massive $2.45 this morning?
They have done very well, but this is too much over two few trades to just be profit taking.


----------



## bandicoot76 (6 February 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

WHATS GOING ON WITH THE CPB SHAREPRICE? 

talk about crash n burn!!!... is there something we dont know about going on behind the scenes or what?

i bought in at $20/s and thought they were a bargain, tossing up wether i should get stuck in now theyve hit $11/s or hang off and see where they go... any advice anyone?


----------



## Julia (6 February 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

Bandicoot:  herewith ASX letter to CPB and their reply which may help with your question.
https://invest.etrade.com.au/Quotes...aspx?symbol=CPB&tab=ASX Company Announcements

The SP seems in freefall at present.  How long do you intend to hold this?


----------



## So_Cynical (6 February 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

There is a few company's falling on no news...ENE and AMC for example.

I'm figuring that no news is considered to be bad news....:dunno:


----------



## bandicoot76 (11 February 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

they are in a strong position from what i can make out, with diversified assets in key industries ie medical, mining, lab's etc so i cant see them going bust, and i'm not about to take a near 50% loss so i'm going to hold onto them and see what happens... if they drop below $10/s i'd be very tempted to buy in again to acquire more & drop my average price... thats my position at the moment.


----------



## oldblue (11 February 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

I believe that the sell-off was sparked by some analyst 
writing a negative review about mining services companies.
The bulk of CPB's lab business is, of course, mining related and this is their biggest profit contributor.
CPB's subsequent reassuring profit guidance has gone some way to counter this.
I bought a few today.


----------



## Julia (1 October 2009)

*CPB  Campbell Bros Ltd.*

Anyone holding this?  Announcement today of a rights issue, 1 for every six existing shares at $22.00.  Current price after announcement today $31.30, or up about 6% on the news.

I will be taking it up.


----------



## oldblue (1 October 2009)

*Re: CPB  Campbell Bros Ltd.*



Julia said:


> Anyone holding this?  Announcement today of a rights issue, 1 for every six existing shares at $22.00.  Current price after announcement today $31.30, or up about 6% on the news.
> 
> I will be taking it up.




Too right!

I bought at about $12 in February and havn't stopped smiling since.

The rights will have a theoretical value of about $7 each, based on trading after the announcement.


----------



## oldblue (13 November 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

A surprisingly favourable result for those shareholders applying for oversubscriptions in the entitlement issue.

Despite the rights selling for more than $5 during rights trading, applicants for oversubscription have been allocated a maximum of 2129 shares or 3 times their entitlement!

Still trying to get my mind around this new concept of an "entitlement" issue with an add on of a possible oversubscription. But not complaining!


----------



## skc (13 November 2009)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



oldblue said:


> A surprisingly favourable result for those shareholders applying for oversubscriptions in the entitlement issue.
> 
> Despite the rights selling for more than $5 during rights trading, applicants for oversubscription have been allocated a maximum of 2129 shares or 3 times their entitlement!
> 
> Still trying to get my mind around this new concept of an "entitlement" issue with an add on of a possible oversubscription. But not complaining!




This was an odd outcome indeed. Especially that the rights were renounceable. I guess there will always be those holders who didn't have the spare cash, and didn't know how to sell their rights.

Normally the additional entitlement play is pretty thin.. if the rights offer price is so attractive there wouldn't be too many people who don't take up their rights. Vice versa... there will be lots of additional shares to pick up if the share price is only marginally above the subscription price, but the margin of safety is much smaller.


----------



## oldblue (30 November 2010)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

Over twelve months since any post on Campbell Bros.

Interim dividend up 73%, increased dividend of 65cps.

SP now over $36.

Disc: One of my better picks.


----------



## Julia (30 November 2010)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

Mine too, Old Blue.  It's one I do regret selling along with MND, Monadelphous.

They have both been real stayers.


----------



## oldblue (30 November 2010)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



oldblue said:


> Over twelve months since any post on Campbell Bros.
> 
> Interim dividend up 73%, increased dividend of 65cps.
> 
> ...




Correction there.

Should have read " Interim NPAT up 73%......"

SP closed at $37.50.


----------



## skc (3 June 2011)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

CPB got included in the ASX200 by S&P this morning.

Someone got a bit too excited and decided that they will buy 10,000 shares at market - pushed the price all the way up to $57 . The shares are now trading at $48.30.

He definitely made some sellers very happy.


----------



## pixel (3 June 2011)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



skc said:


> CPB got included in the ASX200 by S&P this morning.
> 
> Someone got a bit too excited and decided that they will buy 10,000 shares at market - pushed the price all the way up to $57 . The shares are now trading at $48.30.
> 
> He definitely made some sellers very happy.



 apparently, the $57 trade was an error and has been reversed.
Still, good going for CPB.


----------



## skc (3 June 2011)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



pixel said:


> apparently, the $57 trade was an error and has been reversed.
> Still, good going for CPB.




Fair enough. It was only <300 shares at $57 so not a big deal either way.

CPB can be pretty shallow on the market depth sometimes. I watched the open this morning but didn't stay around. Would have been a fun day trade.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (9 May 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

Fair correction today on CPB, down 6.5% against an overall decline of about 1.2%.  Been a sharp decline in CPB's share price over the past few sessions from a peak of almost $70/share to $57-$58/share as I type.  I'm wondering whether this now presents a good buying opportunity.  Unfortunately, I wasn't sharp enough to jump on board in early 2012 when shares were trading for roughly $47/share.


----------



## oldblue (9 May 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

There's probably a perception that CPB got a bit overpriced at $68-69 and the current wobbles in the market are the catalyst to mark them down. That, plus the fact that the mining services sector is being hit across the board with nervousness about the sustainability of the mining "boom".

I still hold a few, purchased during a pull-back from around the $30's to $12 a few years ago. Could be interested in buying more if they get much weaker.


----------



## herzy (31 July 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Fair correction today on CPB, down 6.5% against an overall decline of about 1.2%.  Been a sharp decline in CPB's share price over the past few sessions from a peak of almost $70/share to $57-$58/share as I type.  I'm wondering whether this now presents a good buying opportunity.  Unfortunately, I wasn't sharp enough to jump on board in early 2012 when shares were trading for roughly $47/share.






oldblue said:


> There's probably a perception that CPB got a bit overpriced at $68-69 and the current wobbles in the market are the catalyst to mark them down. That, plus the fact that the mining services sector is being hit across the board with nervousness about the sustainability of the mining "boom".
> 
> I still hold a few, purchased during a pull-back from around the $30's to $12 a few years ago. Could be interested in buying more if they get much weaker.




Seems like today may present an opportunity. Any ideas for the huge drop people? I'm looking at buying but wondering if someone knows something i don't?


----------



## skc (31 July 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



herzy said:


> Seems like today may present an opportunity. Any ideas for the huge drop people? I'm looking at buying but wondering if someone knows something i don't?




It was their AGM today and they issued FY13 H1 guidance which the market clearly didn't like. 

$130-$140m NPAT which isn't really that bad imo - full year EPS = ~$4 so $70 per share was too steep, but ~$48-50 is more than fair. 

Unless I missed some of the outlook statement in the chairman's presentation otherwise it may be overdone.


----------



## herzy (31 July 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*



skc said:


> It was their AGM today and they issued FY13 H1 guidance which the market clearly didn't like.
> 
> $130-$140m NPAT which isn't really that bad imo - full year EPS = ~$4 so $70 per share was too steep, but ~$48-50 is more than fair.
> 
> Unless I missed some of the outlook statement in the chairman's presentation otherwise it may be overdone.




Profit still up a good 25% on last year. Yeah they said ongoing revenues likely to slow down due to decreases in mining/resources sectors, china, europe etc. 

Still, solid company - I think I'll buy in for a medium term, have been waiting for a sub-$50 opportunity.


----------



## herzy (31 July 2012)

*Re: CPB - Campbell Brothers*

Sacrilegious for a value-based investor like my self I know, but for any traders: A sharp drop is usually proceeded by a few days of continued droppage, correct? Or is there likely to be a bounce...? 

If I intend to buy anyway, may's well try to get the best price!


----------



## burnie (5 September 2012)

At the moment ALQ is at $7.34 having come down from around $9.50 a few weeks ago when they split 5 for 1. ANy one know the reason for that? Seems like a solid company at a cheap price. 

I bought some Campbell Bros shares, just before they split and became ALS Group, at around $46, thinking that was a good price, now they seem like a bargain. Keen to buy some more.


----------



## herzy (5 September 2012)

burnie said:


> At the moment ALQ is at $7.34 having come down from around $9.50 a few weeks ago when they split 5 for 1. ANy one know the reason for that? Seems like a solid company at a cheap price.
> 
> I bought some Campbell Bros shares, just before they split and became ALS Group, at around $46, thinking that was a good price, now they seem like a bargain. Keen to buy some more.




I'm of the same opinion - keep getting hammered, and not many sellers so it may drop a bit more. The only reason I can think of is that people see it as a mining services stock, and it's getting punished as a result? If so, then that's entirely illogical. Not sure what % minerals testing contributes to overall revenue, but it can't be THAT much - and I feel like minerals testing wouldn't suffer as much as other aspects of mining either?

I agree, great company at a significant discount to historical prices. Would appreciate others' thoughts!


----------



## Ves (5 September 2012)

herzy said:


> I'm of the same opinion - keep getting hammered, and not many sellers so it may drop a bit more. The only reason I can think of is that people see it as a mining services stock, and it's getting punished as a result? If so, then that's entirely illogical. Not sure what % minerals testing contributes to overall revenue, but it can't be THAT much - and I feel like minerals testing wouldn't suffer as much as other aspects of mining either?
> 
> I agree, great company at a significant discount to historical prices. Would appreciate others' thoughts!




ALS minerals is about 50% of revenue according to the 2012 FY investor preso.

edit:  EBIT from minerals was in the mid 60s in 2012 (rough calcs), and at the rate of forecast growth will be somewhere near 70% of all EBIT by the end of 2013.


----------



## Ves (5 September 2012)

Too late to edit the above post, but:

I will leave the 2014 forecasts to you guys.   With one caveat:  have a look at how each division held up during the commodities slump / financial crisis a few years back.   I think there will be downgrades, and the market is now starting to slowly realise that.  Expect consensus earnings for 2014 to reduce in line.

However, long term... does this company have a competitive advantage? If so, can they use it to boost market share whilst other companies are struggling?  The laboratories markets are fragmented,  and industry wide growth is predicted in most of the segments that they operate in.  The company used the super-cycle to diversify into some of these TIC segments. 

Lots of things to consider, and if it keeps falling it may be an interesting pick-up if you can get the analysis of their whole of cycle returns close.


----------



## oldblue (2 January 2013)

ALQ having a nice run today - up 4% to over $11.

Well done to those who have bought in recent months! I'm holding at an average cost of around $3 and see no reason to quit them.


----------



## Muschu (15 April 2013)

oldblue said:


> ALQ having a nice run today - up 4% to over $11.
> 
> Well done to those who have bought in recent months! I'm holding at an average cost of around $3 and see no reason to quit them.




Not good days at the office recently though........


----------



## piggybank (10 December 2013)

Muschu said:


> Not good days at the office recently though........




Not much better atm in that it has dropped by 20% in just over a month.


----------



## herzy (11 November 2014)

ALQ just keeps dropping. 

Mining slump has hit this services company quite hard.

Yield is getting higher and it's getting cheaper. 

Will continue to watch. This is one company I'd like to buy into at the right time (big, diversified, able to survive the cyclical nature of resources, etc) - but I think there's more pain to be had in the resources sector yet.


----------



## notting (21 November 2017)

Another mining investment crisis?


----------



## VSntchr (21 November 2017)

notting said:


> View attachment 84877
> 
> 
> Another mining investment crisis?



Extend that % change column to even just a few days and you got a vastly different picture for majority of that list


----------



## greggles (1 August 2018)

Nice 11.41% share price spike today for ALS Limited following the release of its FY18 financial results.

The highlights:

Underlying NPAT of $142.2 million from continuing operations for the year ending 31 March 2018
Underlying EPS growth of 21.9%
Revenue from continuing operations of $1.44 billion, up 14.7% on the $1.27 billion recorded the previous year
Statutory NPAT of $51.8 million, adversely impacted by non-cash impairments of $63 million
Yearly dividend of 17c per share, representing a payout of 60% of underlying NPAT


----------



## peter2 (17 October 2018)

Another pull-back opportunity in a stock that recently reported good news. The highlights are in the prior post. I like the chart because it shows a symmetrical abc correction that looks to have ended in the right place. If I'm right with my timing then the next swing should be an impulsive one higher to $9. 





Exploration activity is high and they mostly get their assays done at ALS laboratories.


----------



## peter2 (25 January 2019)

As it turned out my timing was wrong. The market experienced a strong selloff Sept18 - Dec18.
ALQ fell down to a prior low ($6.50) that may act as support.

The chart below is part of a research project and should not be considered a recommendation to buy this stock. If you want to read more about the project log in to read the P2 Weekly Portfolio thread. 

Setup: Bouncing off support and I've pre-empted a BO-NH 
Grade B as there's no HL and the market may test the last low
Buy limit: 7.25, iSL 6.6, initial target 9.00


----------



## peter2 (21 June 2019)

The price movement on ALQ has me beaten. I've bought off support that turned out OK, got burn't by the failed BO in May19. Considered, but passed on another buy off support opportunity, now this latest unexplained price action. There's been huge volume traded in the past month. As far as I know the lab business is going well.  I'm a spectator not a speculator on ALQ.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (27 April 2020)

https://www.afr.com/companies/minin...lab-70b-dilemma-of-fake-tests-20200417-p54krf

This seems like the kind of story @Dona Ferentes might like.



> "Laboratories in Newcastle, Emerald, Mackay and Gladstone are named [by ALS], leaving big question marks over the quality of an enormous amount of Australian black coal, exported and consumed domestically, going back to the Howard era,"




These guys are literally this scene


ALQ trading up nearly 4% on this?????


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 April 2020)

InsvestoBoy said:


> https://www.afr.com/companies/minin...lab-70b-dilemma-of-fake-tests-20200417-p54krf
> 
> ALQ trading up nearly 4% on this?????



clickbait  



> ALS told the sharemarket it had finished an internal investigation, by McGrathNicol, into coal certification. A whopping 45 per cent to 50 per cent of certificates since 2007 had been "manually amended without justification". Every single alteration improved the coal's supposed quality. Four people had been suspended and left. One senior manager was fired. The internal investigation was handed to police because of a belief that a serious indictable offence had been committed.





> It was a "very serious breach of the ethical standards," Brisbane-based ALS's chief executive Raj Naran said."We report results as measured. In this case, the results were amended without justification, meaning they were amended without any true analytical results



Campbell's was a good biz in a growth market, but that's all 'resources boom/ China story' story.  But the moat and lack of growth..... Haven't looked at them for a while


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2020)

This thread has been pretty quiet for a while. I've been reading a lot of reports lately as I select positions for the Spec portfolio. Material exploration companies have been digging and drilling like crazy. When they're not D & D,  they're raising capital so they can dig and drill some more. Most of these drilling samples end up at ALQ labs. I read that one company sent over 2500 samples (drill and field samples) to the local ALQ lab. Being a former lab scientist I been wondering how they handle the chain of custody of the samples. The samples must be coded for confidentiality. The drill location and the sequential order as they were drilled must be maintained. 

I'd love to see this one day. 

My case for ALQ is that their testing numbers should be back above normal levels with all the capital raises and drilling that's going on. Chart wise, price is near yearly highs and I'd be buying the dips.


----------



## SyBoo (9 December 2020)

As an EX-ALS lab tech,  I can say that they are good at tracking samples, every sample gets a bar-code.  2500 samples seems like a lot, but the staff churn through it relatively easily.

Just my Guess; I think SGS and BV have taken market share away from ALS (especially in coal). The competition for the work is tough, discounts are big, margins squeezed. The increase in mineral work should offset any decrease in coal. (I should ban myself from posting in this thread.)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2021)

ALS has announced the acquisition of Investiga, a pharmaceutical testing business with operations in Brazil and the east coast of the USA.  
Founded in 1993, Investiga is privately owned with 360 employees and generated AUD ~$20m of revenue in FY20. ALS will acquire 100% of the equity in Investiga at a multiple of 11x adjusted FY20 EBITDA, on a deferred basis, paid from existing debt facilities.

Investiga specialises in the _cosmetic and personal care market, providing services to a portfolio of major global clients. Investiga will be integrated into the existing ALS Life Sciences network with a particular focus on growing in the USA, which represents over a quarter of the global market_.  

*Trading update *
The Group continued to trade resiliently in Q3 and early Q4 despite the uncertainty created by the COVID-19 pandemic. Management remains committed to aligning the cost base to client demand and managing CAPEX spend while maintaining focus on key growth opportunities. 

*Life Sciences* volumes have been stable with laboratories providing their essential services to clients in major markets.  
The *Commodities *division is starting to benefit from the improving cycle. Geochemistry sample flows increased by 13% in Q3 FY21 (compared to pcp) with this momentum continuing into early Q4. Major miners as well as junior and intermediate miners have contributed to this growth, although proportionally unchanged from late Q2 FY21.  
In the *Industrial *division, Tribology has seen some improvement in Q3 FY21
whilst the trading environment for *Asset Care* remains challenging


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

An “unprecedented” flow of cash into the high-risk mineral exploration sector has sparked a drilling boom that is causing huge backlogs at the laboratories whose assays determine success or failure.

More than $2.2 billion flowed into the *656 pre-revenue explorers on the ASX* in the final three months of 2020, in a result that was 72 per cent higher than average and was described by advisory firm BDO as “unprecedented”. The $587 million spent on exploration by those companies was also well above average and 50 per cent higher than the June quarter...

...boom conditions were manifesting in many ways, including longer waits for drilling results to come back from laboratories.


> _“It is stretching out here to two months and normally you might expect three weeks or so,”_  said [John Holliday of TSX-listed Kincora Copper].




The laboratory backlog is even more severe in Western Australia, where the state government was last month forced to extend a deadline for Rio Tinto to submit waste rock samples from its Hope Downs 4 iron ore mine because there was no prospect that laboratories in the state would be able to assay the samples before July.

Laboratory giant ALS Limited said this week that the number of samples received had surged by 13 per cent in the three months to December 31. Longer waits for assay results could slow the speed at which explorers spend their cash bounty on drilling, with Mr Holliday saying geologists ideally wanted to know the results of their last hole before choosing where to drill their next hole.


> “_That is a problem if you don’t have the assays fairly quickly. You have got to keep drilling, you can’t just stop and slow down because you might lose your contractor_,” he said.




Drilling company DDH1 Limited ... has its fleet of 96 rigs booked almost solid for the rest of calendar 2021. DDH1 founder Murray Pollock said mining companies and explorers were starting to panic-book rigs the way households had hoarded toilet paper in the early stages of the pandemic.


> “_The demand is enormous, we just cannot keep up,” _he said. _“I think there is a bit of panic out there and perhaps some companies are booking up rigs [because] they know they have to get in there, but they might not know exactly what they are going to do with them_."


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> An “unprecedented” flow of cash into the high-risk mineral exploration sector has sparked a drilling boom that is causing huge backlogs at the laboratories whose assays determine success or failure.




This is a weird company on the surface of it. 'Life Sciences and 'Commodities'... ??

Are you holding this Dona?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

kennas said:


> This is a weird company on the surface of it. 'Life Sciences and 'Commodities'... ??



The scope of their activities is staggering. A global player in many fields.

_Principal Activity is the provision of professional technical services, primarily in the areas of testing, measurement and inspection supporting environmental monitoring, food and pharmaceutical quality assurance, mining and mineral exploration, commodity certification, equipment maintenance and asset care operations._


kennas said:


> Are you holding this Dona?



Not holding..  Used to, when it was Campbells and a whole lot simpler.


----------



## Country Lad (11 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not holding..  Used to, when it was Campbells and a whole lot simpler.



That brings back memories. That is one of the companies I charted by hand before we had charting programs.  They were famous for making soap in those days.  Had a particular interest because Bruce Brown and I did the same course and later we served on the same board. I lost interest in it eventually as well particularly when Bruce stepped down as CEO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2021)

kennas said:


> This is a weird company on the surface of it. 'Life Sciences and 'Commodities'... ??



Global testing, inspection and certification business ALS Ltd today announced the acquisition of an initial 49% interest in NUVISAN, a pharmaceutical testing business with operations in Germany and France.  



> Founded in 1979, NUVISAN is privately owned with over 1,000 employees and generated ~EUR185 million of revenue and ~EUR40 million of adjusted EBITDA in FY21. NUVISAN operates in *contract research organisation*  and *contract development and manufacturing organisation* markets providing drug testing services throughout the pharmaceutical development cycle in the fast-growing outsourced market.



*Strategic rationale *
_The Group’s acquisition strategy is primarily focused on growing the Life Sciences division in strategic Food and Pharmaceutical geographies and broadening its service offering.  

NUVISAN represents an expansion of ALS’ Pharmaceutical offering into the drug development part of the supply chain.... While aligning with ALS’ core focus on testing, this additional capability allows ALS to expand into new areas of the high-margin Pharmaceutical market. 

The acquisition of this 49% stake in NUVISAN provides the platform for ALS to expand its offering from quality control testing into ‘upstream’ services in research and development which constitutes the majority of client spend. Growth of this area of the market is driven by major pharmaceutical companies outsourcing drug development research and CRO / CDMO testing due to increasing pricing pressure, lack of internal capability and expertise from external providers. _


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2021)

ALS expands Australian Geochemistry operation with acquisition of MinAnalytical ALS Limited (ASX: ALQ),

 a leading global testing, inspection and certification business, today announced the acquisition of MinAnalytical Laboratory Services Australia Pty Ltd (‘MinAnalytical’), which operates a Geochemistry testing business based in Western Australia. Established in 2010, MinAnalytical has operations in Perth and Kalgoorlie and is expected to generate ~$18 million of revenue in calendar year 2021.
 In addition to its fire assay testing capability, MinAnalytical utilises Chrysos PhotonAssay technology, currently operating three units with an additional two scheduled to be commissioned in 2022.
 This technology complements ALS’ existing Geochemistry capability and offers the opportunity to further expand its mine site testing offering to clients. The acquisition of MinAnalytical will significantly increase the capacity of ALS’ Western Australian operations, initially by ~40%. There is the opportunity to increase this further by utilising unused capacity within MinAnalytical and leveraging ALS’ existing sample preparation network.
This is in addition to the ~15% increase in capacity across the global ‘hub and spoke’ Geochemistry network which is expected to be completed by the end of FY22. ALS will acquire 100% of the equity in MinAnalytical for $39 million, paid from existing debt facilities with no requirement for shareholder approval.
Operations will be amalgamated into ALS’ existing Geochemistry network in Perth and Kalgoorlie. Managing Director and CEO, Raj Naran commented “This is a strategic bolt-on acquisition for our Geochemistry business, which further expands our capacity and technological service offering to our clients.
 It supports our strategy to grow mine site testing which delivers more stable sample volume throughout the commodities cycle.” Approved for release by the ALS Limited Board.

 DYOR

 i hold ALQ ( buying in  shortly the Campbell Brothers restructure )

 i find this move slightly surprising  , i thought they were hoping to go more into  'life-sciences ' 

 another one of those 'averaged down ' stocks for me 

 yes i am looking OK currently , but take care


----------



## Miner (18 December 2021)

some odd extract sharing with the team for perusal.
Alongwith chart, how the demerger cash and superficial friendship with FFI will hold.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 March 2022)

ALS has upgraded FY22 underlying net profit after tax (NPAT) guidance to between $260 million and $265 million. The midpoint represents a 6.3% increase compared to the midpoint of the prior range provided at the H1 FY22 results announcement. 

The upgrade is driven by several factors. 

Geochemistry is experiencing strong sample volume growth and price improvement as it benefits from the  capacity increase being delivered during FY22, combined with the additional capacity provided by the acquisition of MinAnalytical in December 2021.
 Life Sciences volumes remain above pre-pandemic levels with all businesses and key geographies performing well.
 In addition, foreign exchange is making a positive contribution to the second half of FY22 compared to the prior corresponding period. 
While there is some pressure on input costs across the Group, this is being managed by price increases and improved procurement practices, although the inflationary environment remains volatile.

_and a few % up, now $12.30_


----------



## divs4ever (1 March 2022)

yes  another case of a little extra effort paying off 

 i bought  into these  after the Campbell's Brothers restructure ( August 2012 @ $8.71 ) and  ' averaged down'  carefully as low as $4.70 ( in April 2015 ) av. $6.40  ( and participate in the DRP )

 not a rocket  , but hasn't been a totally bad investment   even if there were periods of nervousness  getting here


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2022)

ALS has made a "_positive start_" to the 2023 financial year highlighting strong volumes in life sciences, where it has passed through price increases, and commodities.

reported full-year 2022 net profit of $190.5 million, up 12 per cent, and
revenue of $2.2 billion, up 24 per cent.
Underlying profit of $264.2 million represented the top end of guidance of $260 million to $265 million.
ALS declared a final dividend of 17¢ a share, partially franked, payable 04 July.


----------



## divs4ever (28 June 2022)

Response to media speculation - exclusive negotiations with HRL Holdings

ALS Limited (ASX: ALQ) confirms that on 30 May 2022 it submitted a confidential non-binding proposal
(“Proposal”) to acquire 100% of HRL Holdings (ASX: HRL) for $0.16 per share paid in cash.
The Proposal was subject to a number of conditions, including satisfactory completion of due diligence.
ALS and HRL then entered into binding confidentiality and exclusivity arrangements whereby HRL has
committed to a period of exclusive due diligence and negotiations with ALS in relation to the Proposal.
These negotiations are ongoing, as is the exclusivity period. There is no certainty that the discussions will
result in a transaction. ALS will keep the market informed of any substantial developments in accordance
with its continuous disclosure obligations.
ALS is advised by Highbury Partnership and Baker & McKenzie.
Approved for release by a subcommittee of the ALS Limited Board.


===================================================================================

DYOR

i hold ALQ


----------



## SyBoo (28 June 2022)

I hope HRL tells ALS to go jump. ALS is big enough as it is, ( imo).  [ I do not hold ALQ nor HRL]


----------



## divs4ever (28 June 2022)

ALQ ( as i understand it ) , got out of geo-technical  a while back 

 so am wondering will  they sell those assets   or do a spin-off 

 but indeed ALQ  did a slim-down   a couple of years back  , i wonder what is the asset they are chasing in HRL ( considering the  premium offered  on Friday's close )  , it must something they want badly


----------

